# Knowledge knot....or something else??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That looks like a bump (an ouchy one). I'd have it checked at the vet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That doesn't look like a smart bump to me. I'd also get tha checked by your vet. And if it's rapidly growing (like noticeably more today), I might even consider it ER worthy


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A couple years ago my MacKenzie banged her head real bad over her eye. Huge bump like that. Ended up being a abscess from the trauma. We took her to the vet, she gave her antibiotics and pain killers. I gave her hot compresses to have it burst on its own, if not we would have the vet lance it a few days later. Well it burst on its own, like a water fountain from all the pressure. Blood everywhere, then it weeped for a few days. Head went down in size almost immediately. I would take her to the vet. 


Try to remember if he banged his head.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like something else. Time to see the vet.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Agree with previous posts - I'd see the vet. Don't wait. Dogs are very stoic and she might be in pain.

Let us know !


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I agree, I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Me too, I would go to the ER probably. Jacob has a smart bump and he bumped his we think when it got a little bigger and rounder but your girls really is a lot bigger and rounder to me. Don't wait on it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Now that I think about it, a forum member named "Chaya" has a puppy who had something similar happen after the dog bumped her head. The dog had to have surgery, but is okay now. Here is a link to that thread.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/152346-laika-possibly-getting-surgery-today.html


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

I would definitely go to the vet right away. It doesn't look like a smart bump. It looks like a trauma bump!


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

(The left picture was taken this morning and the right one was taken just now.)
Reay seems to be doing much better. She's been lounging all day but the bump has definitely gone down and she just had the zoomies so she's being her usual self! Keeping an eye on it and hoping it continues to go down! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Argos&Reay48 said:


> (The left picture was taken this morning and the right one was taken just now.)
> Reay seems to be doing much better. She's been lounging all day but the bump has definitely gone down and she just had the zoomies so she's being her usual self! Keeping an eye on it and hoping it continues to go down!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I wonder if maybe it was some kind of bug bite.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks a lot better! Agree, could be a bug bite.


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Update on Reay. Unfortunately, Reay's bump has gotten bigger since Sunday (it's pretty off and on; it gets bigger then almost gone then bigger, etc) and she has a vet appointment tomorrow to get everything checked out. I'm so worried  I hate not knowing what's going on. She is still acting fine but I'm so paranoid that everything she does seems weird/different to me even though it's pretty typical behavior for her. Ugh! Having puppies is stressful! I hate when something is wrong and I don't know what to do for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that it is something not serious. 

I am still thinking an infection of some type, especially since it went down and back. When I brought MacKenzie in with her bump, I was so scared, but the first thing the vet said was because she was so young, 18 months, cancer would be very, very rare.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Argos&Reay48 said:


> Update on Reay. Unfortunately, Reay's bump has gotten bigger since Sunday (it's pretty off and on; it gets bigger then almost gone then bigger, etc) and she has a vet appointment tomorrow to get everything checked out. I'm so worried  I hate not knowing what's going on. She is still acting fine but I'm so paranoid that everything she does seems weird/different to me even though it's pretty typical behavior for her. Ugh! Having puppies is stressful! I hate when something is wrong and I don't know what to do for them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Good for you for taking her in- I think it's a smart call. Thinking of you and your little one- please update is after the vet! Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you have an vet appt. tomorrow. I hope everything goes well and it is nothing serious. I will watch for update. Keeping you and Reay in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for Reay..


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry her bump has gotten bigger. Sending prayers for you and Reay.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Hoping that it isn't serious and it all gets resolved soon! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Scary...I hope it isn't really serious...


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope vet finds it not serious.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, that looks painful. What did the Vet say?


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

Hoping that the bump is nothing serious. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Any word?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Hoping to hear from you soon ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

We just got back from the vet and they took a syringe of whatever was in her bump and It's basically a blood blister. It's full of blood and fluid. They gave us an anti inflammatory for her and they're going to drain it on Saturday when she goes in for her spay. They're hoping that it won't refill with blood or liquid after it's drained. They think she hit her head and it created a pocket which filled with blood. 

I'm glad that's the verdict and nothing serious. My poor Reay! Thank you all for your prayers! Me and my baby appreciate it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like what MacKenzie. When it burst, the blood squirted across the kitchen from all the pressure. It was like a horror movie.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad it's nothing too serious


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to see that she just bumped her head and nothing serious.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So glad to hear the diagnosis. Not as bad as some of the possibilities!
Good luck tomorrow with her spay. And thanks for keeping us posted.


----------

